# Measurement and control section in FE exam (other discipline)



## abcdef (Mar 26, 2011)

Is anyone can tell me about how many questions relate to Measurement and control section in FE exam (other discipline).

In the Other Discipline exam specifications,there is no topics relate to control systems,but Reference Handbook have

a chapter:Measurement and Controls.

I found in FE/EIT sample examinations(Lindeburg),there are quite a few questions relate to control system (8-10 questions) in morning exam.

What is computer question,is control system include in computer section?


----------



## civilized_naah (Mar 26, 2011)

abcdef said:


> What is computer question,is control system include in computer section?


Computer questions: interpretation of basic pseudocode, spreadsheets, number systems (binary-hex etc), comp hardware ques (bits, bytes, transfer rate etc)

I don't think they will ask questions on Control Systems in the General exam.


----------



## rob0 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah Lindeburg really seems to like the control questions. I bought his practice test book for the other discipline. I took both 8 hour tests - the first had maybe 2 computer questions (as defined by the ref. manual) followed by 8 control questions in the morning, the 2nd 8 hour test had NO computer questions (as defined by the NCEES) and ONLY had controls questions in the morning section.

Hopefully the actual test will follow what the handbook uses as the computer definition. I am curious why Lindeburg seems to just totally ignore what the handbook defines as computer questions (spreadsheets, pseduo code, flowcharts, definitions).


----------



## Silkworm (Apr 3, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one who is wondering about this. Since the exam spec doesn't call it out, I think it would be unwise to spend much time reviewing Control Theory in great detail...


----------

